# lavender soap



## dleonard (Apr 22, 2017)

I did my 1st batch of lavender soap, and the lavender buds stayed on top??


----------



## kchaystack (Apr 22, 2017)

that is a good thing, when they turn brown you can scrape them off.

The only botanicals that do not turn into brown mouse droppings in soap are calendula petals and I think cornflowers - tho I am not sure about that second one.


----------



## dleonard (Apr 22, 2017)

thank you!!


----------



## Obsidian (Apr 22, 2017)

A lot of additives with float in M&P. If you want things to stay mixed in, try a suspension base, its thicker.


----------



## artemis (Apr 23, 2017)

Do lavender buds turn brown in MP? I don't make MP and I don't generally like bits of things in my soap, so I don't know-- is it the lye in CP that makes them turn ugly, or will they even do that in MP?


----------



## cherrycoke216 (Apr 23, 2017)

I think KChaystack is just tired. I did not notice it's on melt and pour forum, before you mentioned it.I think lavender won't turn brown in MP base.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Sep 13, 2017)

artemis said:


> Do lavender buds turn brown in MP? I don't make MP and I don't generally like bits of things in my soap, so I don't know-- is it the lye in CP that makes them turn ugly, or will they even do that in MP?


 
yes they do.  I know for a fact.

I noticed this thread, because I was going to ask of they also turn brown in CP?


----------



## Kittish (Sep 13, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> yes they do.  I know for a fact.
> 
> I noticed this thread, because I was going to ask of they also turn brown in CP?



Yes, yes they do.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Sep 13, 2017)

What about dried rose buds?


----------



## Kittish (Sep 13, 2017)

Pretty sure the only flower type thing you mix into soap and not have it turn into mouse turds is calendula petals. Possibly cornflower petals, but I'm not sure about that one.


----------



## RCK (Oct 8, 2017)

*Coloring Lavender soap naturally?*

I would like to color my lavender soap naturally.  Can I make a blueberry infusion to go into a lavender MP base with lavender oils and not make a big mess?  Thanks, Y'all.


----------



## Kittish (Oct 8, 2017)

RCK said:


> I would like to color my lavender soap naturally.  Can I make a blueberry infusion to go into a lavender MP base with lavender oils and not make a big mess?  Thanks, Y'all.



You could, but I don't think you'd get the sort of results you're hoping for. The blueberry infusion would probably turn brown when introduced to lye. I was sort of set on 'natural' colors when I started making soap, and learned pretty quickly that botanicals don't work all that well, on the whole. Synthetic mineral pigments are, to my mind, every bit as 'natural' as plants, and a whole lot more reliable. Synthetic only means they were produced in a lab, they're identical molecules to the pigments that can be mined directly from the earth, only without the heavy metal contamination that tends to occur in mined pigments.

Oh, I just caught the part where it's going into an MP base. Um... that would probably be a no. And again, I'd like to point out that mineral pigments WOULD work, and aren't, strictly speaking, unnatural.


----------



## Seawolfe (Oct 8, 2017)

Blueberry into MP? I can't imagine that working. I've soaked various things like madder root, indigo and spirulina in glycerine and added that drop by drop to M&P with surprisingly good results, so that might work with alkanet. Or maybe dehydrated blueberry powder mixed into glycerin and added drop by drop. But I'm going to +1 Kittish and recommend mineral pigments or micas if you want consistent results.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Oct 8, 2017)

RCK  your soap will not turn lavender, it will turn brown.

You can get the water based colors from the craft store. Michael's has a set that has a purple.  Perfect for lavender.


----------



## lisamaliga (Oct 18, 2017)

Kittish is right about calendula petals. For some reason calendula a/k/a marigold, stay a lovely yellow in your melt & pour soap.


----------

